# Gentoo Test am Standard Online

## suka

Fall es wen interessiert, hier ein Testbericht von Gentoo aus der nicht-nur-Linux-Presse (was für eine Formulierung!!!)

http://derstandard.at/standard.asp?id=1003688

----------

## rojaro

aaaaaaalt :)

is gestern schon im "In Other News" Forum gepostet worden ... see there

----------

